# I'm not getting any younger...



## Riverdragon (Apr 22, 2004)

I have been lifting weights for almost 2 years now and trying to eat right as well. Actually, for the past month I have been keeping a pretty strict diet, but I want to really focus and reach some goals that I have in mind. Or if I need to say it like they tell you to in the Burn the Fat book, I  am focused and I am reaching my goals.  

My work out is as follows:

Tuesday - Legs & Abs
Thurs - Shoulders/Back
Sat - Chest/Arms

I was doing cardio 4 mornings a week but I dropped that after reading that I could accomplish my goals without it. Still not sure about that though.

Here are my stats:

33 yrs old
6'2
215 lbs
38" waist (yeah that's where I store my fat!)
about 20% body fat

I want to be at 15% bf in 2-3 months and eventually get to 10% then I will be happy. For the time being anyway.

Tonight is shoulders & back. Tomorrow I will post my diet and workout.


----------



## supertech (Apr 22, 2004)

Good luck to ya Riverdragon


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks. I'll need it!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 22, 2004)

it's all about the diet. 
many get caught up on the numbers.  In fact, a lovely here at IM I was just chatting with brought up a great point - 10% bf on one person may not look the same as another ... just something to remember.  If you're not competing, I'd say use the bf and scale sparingly ... guage by what YOU see in the mirror.  There are several here who may help with your diet but don't expect them to tell you what and when to eat.  There are many stickies that they will suggest you read if you haven't read them, it would be worth your while to do so to get a feel for what you should be doing.  The mods can then _guide_ you.

Good luck!


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 22, 2004)

I spent the last month or so reading the stickies and reading other people's journals & I am halfway throught he Burn the Fat book. I would appreciate some pointers and maybe some help in learning what I am doing wrong along my path.

I use the mirror mainly to chart my progress but sometimes it is hard to see it when you look at yourself everyday. But there are times that I can really tell somethings have changed in the past couple of years. I just use the body fat % as a means to help me see some progress. I already have in my mind what I want my body to look like.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

You are on your way to success !  Good luck !


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 23, 2004)

Thursday's food

Meal 1 
3 eggs
3 pcs wheat bread
1 tblspn lite mayo

Meal 2
2 scoops Nectar in water

Meal 3
Totally turkey wrap from Tropical Smoothie
(no cheese, no ranch)

Meal 4
2 scoops Nectar in water

<workout>

Meal 5
93% lean beef patty
1 cup rice (cooked)
1 cup green beans

I don't know how many calories this is. Will do some research on Calorieking.com.

Thursdays workout:

Shoulders

DB shoulder press - 3 x 8 (110 lbs) 1 x 12 (90 lbs)
Bent arm laterals - 3 x 8 (60 lbs)
Seated rear laterals - 2 x 8 (40 lbs)
Shrugs - 2 x 8 (270 lbs) 1 x 12 (180 lbs)
Upright row - 3 x 6 (100 lbs)

Back

Front pulldown - 1 x 12 (130 lbs) 1 x 10 (150 lbs) 1 x 8 (160 lbs)
Seated row - 1 x 12 (150 lbs) 2 x 8 (160 lbs)
Seated high row - 3 x 8 (150 lbs)

I was really looking forward to Saturday's chest & arms workout (my fave cause the gym is not so full), but my wife's family is having their annual family reunion that day  
Looks like I'll be hittin the gym on Sunday.


----------



## bullkion (Apr 23, 2004)

I would be sure to get your cardio in there also.


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah I am thinking about going back to the cardio in the mornings. Just 30 mins on the treadmill.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey there River Dragon!

Glad to see you started a journal!!!  What is this nectar you mention?

Good luck Hun!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey! Good Job starting your journal!! Good Luck with Everything


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 23, 2004)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/syn/nectar.html

Good stuff! I don't do well with milk products, so this stuff is perfect. Tastes like kool-aid.

Thanks for the luck ladies.


----------



## Rich46yo (Apr 23, 2004)

Take your bathroom scale and toss it in the garbage. And best of luck...............Rich


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 23, 2004)

No way, I paid $12 for thing!


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 26, 2004)

This weekend was kind of sloppy as far as my diet goes.
Had a family reunion to attend Saturday. Good ole southern cooking got the best of me. I think everything was fried. I didn't pig out though so I considered it a "cheat day"  

Worked chest and arms on Sunday.

DB flat bench - 1 x 12 (110 lbs) 1 x 10 (120 lbs) 1 x 8 (130 lbs)
DB incline - 2 x 8 (120 lbs)
DB flat bench fly - 1 x 12 (70 lbs) 1 x 8 (80 lbs)
Cable crossovers - 3 x 8 (not sure about the weight)

Front cable pushdowns - 3 x 10 (80 lbs)
Cable bicep curls - 3 x 8 (heavy, not sure on weight)
DB curls - 1 x 10 (70 lbs) 2 x 8 (80 lbs)

Kind of a fast workout. I'll make up for it next weekend.

Oh yeah, I also did 2 sets of chin-ups.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah I hear ya about sloppy weekend dieting!  

WO looks good!!


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 28, 2004)

I guess I am going to just post my meals on the days that I work out. I don't always get a chance to post everyday, but my meals pretty much stay the same.

Tuesday's meals:

1. 1 whole egg, 3 egg whites.

2. 2 scoops protein powder

3. grilled chicken, lettuce, tomato lite ranch, low carb tortilla

4. same as 2

5. 12" turkey breast sub on wheat, lettuce, tomato, lite mayo, olives

6. same as 2

workout: legs & abs

Leg press - 1 x 12 (360 lbs) 1 x 10 (450 lbs) 1 x 8 (540 lbs)
Seated calf raise - 3 x 12 (170 lbs)
Leg extension - 1 x 12 (150 lbs) 1 x 10 (170 lbs) 1 x 8 (180 lbs)
Leg curl - 2 x 10 (110 lbs)
Calves on the sled machine - 3 x 10 (360 lbs)

Crunches - 4 x 30

Next workout is Thursday, shoulders & back.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Rich46yo (Apr 28, 2004)

River I like a good raw salad every day too. Mostly raw broccoli,spinach, and carrots with some lemon juice spritzed over it...................take care............Rich


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 30, 2004)

Thursdays diet:

1. 3 scrambled eggs, 2 pieces wheat bread, 1 tblspn lite mayo
2. 2 scoops protein powder
3. Chicken breast, green beans, salad
4. same as 2
5. 1/2 rotisserie (sp) chicken, corn, turnip greens

Workout: Shoulders & Back

DB Shoulder press - 1 x 12 (70 lbs) 1 x 10 (90 lbs) 2 x 8 (100 lbs)
Upright rows 3 x 6 (100 lbs)
DB Side laterals 3 x 10 (50 lbs)
DB Front Laterals 2 x 8 (60 lbs)

Front pulldowns 4 sets of 8 heavy (don't know the weight on those machines)
Rows 3 x 8 heavy
Bent over rows 3 x 8 (160 lbs)

Looking forward to Saturday's chest routine. I felt some growth after last week.


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2004)

I know you're not getting any younger but where ya been for the last month ?  LOL


----------

